# Help against Eldar Pathfinders (snipers)



## NewGuy55 (Jul 1, 2008)

I play Nids and Its extremely Hard dealing with this unit, They basically one shot any MC, be it Hive tyrant, Carinfex, Trygon, etc. So I dont take them anymore. Even with a 4 up cover they're still hitting me on 2 ups and wounding on 4 up with 6 rending and they have that damn 2 up cover save. Any advice?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

They fold like wet paper in assault and are utterly useless against gaunts. IDK nids very well but i bet genestealers special infiltrate in the juciest piece of terrain on the board should kill em. or just the threat of it could scare him bad and make them less effective as he might try to get into defensive positions away from likely genestealer hideouts.

Edit: Wait hitting on 2s? You misremembered or your opponent cheats all eldar snipers are BS 4.


----------



## Ghost792 (Jan 6, 2010)

Pathfinders ignore armour on a 5 and 6 to hit iirc. But pretty much what Samules said. Assault them and they will die.


----------



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

Lictor, lictor, lictor. Oh and a lictor might help


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Or a Mycetic Spore, if you're not scared of scratchbuildind or proxying. I use Ymgarl Stealers to deal with all kinds of pesky backfield squads and this sounds just like that


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

perhaps some raveners? theyre beasts so they have fleet and MTC standard iirc. that and theyre 3 wounds a piece, they can be a unit that your opponent will have to deal with.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would probably go with a lictor or 2.


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Their guns are 36" in range (and Heavy, obviously). There has to be some trade-off here between their position and their ability to influence the game:
If your opponent wants to cover as much of the board as possible with one squad, they've got to be forward. Alternately, your opponent may be taking multiple (largish?) squads. Pathfinders are 2.4 Fire Warriors apiece and they fold like anything in any assault, or to fire they don't have a cover save against (of course, they can go to ground and get at least a 4+ cover, but...mission fucking accomplished, they can't fire). Consider hanging back (or taking a longer, safer path) with your big guys for one or two more turns while your gribblies get to the threat. It may or may not help, it depends on how defensive the terrain and what your opponent is taking.


----------

